# Grouse



## BCBowtech (Jul 25, 2015)

Decided to get one of my grouse mounted from our October Moose hunt last year... Craig Stolle from Artistic Wildlife Creations did a fantastic job..


----------



## Lennyb1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Great mount!


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

love it!

Horns


----------



## CaptainCole (Oct 16, 2018)

Very cool


----------



## fbbirdhunter (Dec 17, 2017)

nice


----------



## DBorn (Jan 15, 2016)

super


----------



## Bigtoeballew (Sep 30, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## Markve214 (Jul 15, 2013)

Very Nice. Ive heard small birds can be challenging.


----------



## ol desertrat (Oct 6, 2013)

nice bird


----------



## jrappyo (Nov 20, 2018)

nice one! A picture would probably suffice for me though!


----------



## lbailey_1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Hunter.321 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ice


----------



## funflysteve (Dec 9, 2015)

Very cool reminder of the hunt


----------



## brian.kass (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## bzachmann (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Dillon Mahr (Sep 4, 2020)

Would love to see more of those, nice mount


----------



## RyanNelson (Oct 7, 2020)

Nice mount


----------



## Simonsza1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Don’t let my German shorthair see it!


----------



## Cspencer (Apr 28, 2021)

Looks good


----------



## Nick Hibbard (Aug 24, 2020)

Love small bird mounts!


----------



## GhillyGuy (Mar 22, 2013)

Awesome bird!


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)

Really cool! Nice work


----------



## Nicka1395 (Oct 15, 2018)

Cool as can be


----------

